# 7 Zoll Display an Raspberry Pi anschließen



## jimb0p (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

weiß nicht genau ob ich hier zum Thema Raspberry Pi Hilfe bekomme aber ich habe dieses Display aus einem Toshiba Bilderrahmen ausgebaut und würde es gerne an meinen Raspberry Pi anschließen. Allerdings kenne ich mich nicht mit dem ganzen Konverter und Verbindungs Thema aus. Habe folgende Hardware gefunden aber benötige sowas jetzt für mein Display. Falls jemand Plan davon hat wäre ein Tipp spitze!

Gruß!


----------

